# Gravel - for landscaping



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, can anyone recommend a supplier or source for gravel for landscaping an area of garden ? Any idea of the cost per square metre? 
(Im in DubaiLand)
Thank you


----------



## sunnyclimes (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi

I would be interested in this also - you can buy bags at the garden centre or the market garden at the back of spinneys, but they are more like pebbles of different sizes


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Sunny Climes - seems nobody else out there ... I'll have a dig around and feed back any thing I discover


----------

